# Finches hiding place



## dalefelton450 (Sep 15, 2019)

Hello everyone

Need advise on this product I found on chewy - http://bit.ly/ch3hole. It has 3 holes and a perfect place for hiding and playing. Can I use it as a feeding place too?


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Firstly, you’d need to make sure the holes are big enough that the whole bird can easily get in and out or they risk getting stuck. You wouldn’t want anything like this if you have females in your flock as it can encourage nesting and make them hormonal. If you plan on using it for food, you would only want dry food, like seed in it as it wouldn’t be able to be washed throughly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dalefelton450 (Sep 15, 2019)

Thanks, I will check it out.


----------

